# كورس اوتوكاد وفوتوشب



## salah_6666 (6 يناير 2009)

انا اخر سنة فى الهندسة المعمارية وش عارف مكتب اومركز فى كورسات اوتوكاد وفوتوشب 
ياريت حد يعرف يقولى علما انا ساكن فى القاهرة .......... 


مع الشكر وتقدير....


----------



## hiba (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه المواقع قد تفيدك:

http://newcad.blogspot.com/

http://www.dgcad.com/Acad2007-3D.htm

www.pclabgfx.com/ar/products/autocad3D.asp

www.boosla.com/showArticle.php?Sec=App&id=183

http://www.boosla.com/articlesList.php?Sec=App&menu=Photoshop​


----------



## زينه (6 يناير 2009)

فيه مركز اسمه مركز الرباط هايل جدا جدا ...

عن نفسى انصحك به فهو له اسلوب متميز جدا فى الشرح ..

ومش بيديك الادوات بس زى ما بتعمل مراكز كتير فى القاهره .. لا هو كمان بيعلمك تكنيك الشغل ..

المركز فى مدينه نصر ...


----------



## Amory2010 (7 يناير 2009)

احنا مجموعه من الشباب فى هندسه العاشر من رمضان نقوم بتعليم الاتوكاد بسعرارخص من جامعه القاهرة وبنعوضك عن الشهاده باننا بنديلك كتاب فيه كل اوامر الاتوكاد واختصارتها وكمان بديلك شيتات تحلها معانا فى خلاص الكورس المكثف خلال اسبوعين اذا حبيت تشترك او تسال عن حاجه اتصل على 0110700280
او راسلنا على الميل Autocad_lovers*************
شكرا


----------



## salah_6666 (7 يناير 2009)

انا اشكركم على الهتمام على الموضوع بس عاوز اعرف من esraa_88 عنوان مركز الرباط
بتفصيل او رقم تليفون علشان اعرف تفصيل الكورس .

مع الشكر وتقدير.....


----------



## sadoboza (7 يناير 2009)

:32:اخى الكريم 
للوصول الى مستوى الاحتراف بالاوتوكاد عليك بالتواصل مع ادارة التدريب والتعليم بشركة المقاولون العرب بمصر فهم على مستوى عال جدا جدا فى تعليمه بالاضافه على سهولة ارتباطك معهم ببرنامج تعليمى واضح وفى منتهى القوه للبريمافيرا 3 او 5 -وكذلك نقابة المهندسين المصريه فهى على قوتها لديها برامج تدريبيه بتلك المجالات .
اسال الله التوفيق لنا ولك ولكل الاخوه.


----------



## ehabsheha (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس متخصص يعلمك استخدام برنامج الاتوكاد 2d من البداية و حتى الاحتراف مع توفير المادة العلمية و التدريبات من خلال 12 ساعة (6 محاضرات 2 ساعة للمحاضرة) رجاء الاتصال بالموبايل / 0106752434


----------



## sashaa22 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياجماعه على الاهتمام والردووود


----------

